# craftsman 113.228360 cheapo wood lathe



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i've a question about the captioned lathe, that i got for $20. i'll preface this by saying i'm a WW, but not a turner. i've no real interest in turning at this point, but for $20, i rounded out my tool arsenal with a lathe (of sorts), which was the only type of WW tool i didn't have. my question involves the tailstock.

here is a link for the lathe's OM:

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/5739.pdf

specifically, is the center spur (part l) supposed to rotate within the spindle tail stock (part f)? or is the work piece supposed to rotate on the center point (part z) that sits within the center spur (part l) that is held by the spindle tail stock (part f)? should anyone know of a video addressing this tail stock question, a link would be appreciated.


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

A cup spur looks like a small circle with a point in the middle, and does not rotate in the talilstock. the wood spins on it. It usually has to be tightened during work as it wears away the wood. Another type is a live center ball bearing type that rotates with the workpiece. This is the best type and does not cause any burning around the cup.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like both your spur center & cup center come with removable points. While spur center goes in headstock and does rotate, cup center in tailstock should not. While want a point in your spur center, there are times want to remove point in cup center.

Because cup centers squeal or burn wood while turning and require lube not used that much today. Today most lathes come with a live center for tailstock that does rotate because have bearing (s). Some come single or multi point.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-cent-revtail


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, I have used that same type of lathe, since I bought one NEW, back in the 90s. Even bought the four piece chisel set for it. Still have it in the shop, too.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

bandit571. does your unit have a live or dead tailstock?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

It came with two dead tailstocks. The plastic fan thingy has long since broken away, have to run the lathe without the cover. Watch the joint in the bed. Mine cracked where the two pieces of "T" rail joined. Had to weld it back together on one side. Can still bolt it together. Using a small flat-bladed screwdriver as a tensioning rod.









It is sitting there under all the shavings. Been a good little lathe for me. Still use it to make a few handles


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

does this look like a live center that would work with my cheapo lathe?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT1-LIVE-CENTER-MORSE-TAPER-TRIPLE-BEARING-1-MT-0002-/330774854618?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4d03b7bbda


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

You can also buy them at Penn State Industries little site…


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

decided to go with this one from woodcraft:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021120/24449/woodriver-60-degrees-ball-bearing-live-tailstock-center-1-morse-taper.aspx

we'll se what happens when it gets here.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Toolie, I've got the same Craftsman lathe and am looking to buy a pen mandrel for it so I can turn some pens. I looked at the tailstock center that you got and noticed it has a #1 morse taper. Is the headstock a #1 morse taper also? I wasn't sure which the lathe used since it doesn't mention it at all in the manual (or from what I could find).

Or would anyone possibly be able to post a good pen mandrel that would fit with this lathe? This might deserve its own thread


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The manual Toolie linked to only mentions 1MT accessories so like other vintage Craftsman lathes, the headstock is probably a #1.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Great thanks, Rick. I think I'm going to purchase this one then.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKM-ELC.html

It seems to be the only pen mandrel they have with a #1 morse taper :-/


----------

